# Anyone Looking For A Jet Jon?



## fishbum (Sep 25, 2013)

A friend of mine bought this Custom built boat a couple months ago and has no idea why, he doesn't fish, anyway the boat is a little over 16' 48" bottom, all .125 welded construction, built in storrage, Kawasaki 100hp ski motor. 
has trim, and reverse. good paint, inside is done with anti skid. I have not had it ouy yet but told it runs strong.
This is the best done jon don I have seen around here (Georgia) Will post in for sale also. Barry 770-231-7430


----------



## tonka329 (Jul 30, 2014)

Still available?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 31, 2014)

That thing is sweet lookin'! I wish I had the money.


----------



## tonka329 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wonder if it's still available :mrgreen:


----------



## fishbum (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry didn't see this post! No sold it right away
And I herd it sold again! The hull was all .125 
And everything done well. Wasn't as fast as I think it should have been!


----------



## tonka329 (Aug 6, 2014)

How did you hook up the steering? I want a console in mine


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362527#p362527 said:


> tonka329 » Today, 17:02[/url]"]How did you hook up the steering? I want a console in mine



You can use a tele flex jet boat steering helm, in either 135 or 270 degree turn setting. For the cable, use a CC6400 series push-pull cable, it has 5/16 X24 threads on both ends.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 6, 2014)

Man that thing is definitely sweet. One day I will have one.


----------



## tonka329 (Aug 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362531#p362531 said:


> PSG-1 » 06 Aug 2014, 18:20[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362527#p362527 said:
> ...




Where can this be found? Cable for throttle or steering?


----------



## fishbum (Aug 6, 2014)

Like the steering and throttle on a fiberglass jet boat
Like sugar sands. I have a couple of them


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362546#p362546 said:


> tonka329 » Yesterday, 21:32[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362531#p362531 said:
> ...



Any marine supply outfitter like West Marine, Boater's World, etc should be able to 'steer you in the right direction' :mrgreen: 
For the cable, the last 2 digits are the length in feet. For instance, if you want a 16 ft cable, the code would be "CC64016" 
Remember to allow for the radius of any bends when taking your measurements.


----------



## tonka329 (Aug 7, 2014)

:beer: Thanks guys


----------

